# Pigment Samples



## Tracey82 (May 9, 2009)

Just wanted to ask some advice from Australian Ladies regarding MAC Pigments.  So I am very new to MAC and some may remember that I do not live anywhere even remotely close to one so need to buy all items online.  I am wanting to get a little bit of variety of colours and was wondering what the best and most affordable way of doing so.  Should I buy samples from America and pay the higher postage or is there a reliable seller in Australia that I could purchase samples off.  Understandably I am scared off getting fakes and do not want to purchase of ebay etc.  Any advice would be great as I do not have the disposable income of some people and cannot afford to get fakes.  Thanks heaps


----------



## MrsMay (May 9, 2009)

Hi Tracey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would check out some of the sellers in the clearance bin... I can personally recommend Mac_Mocha and Cheryl1165, but there are many more who offer pigment samples and they should be genuine - just take a look at their feedback to confirm.

The shipping prices from the US to AU arent too bad, only slightly more than in AU.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hi Tracey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would check out some of the sellers in the clearance bin... I can personally recommend Mac_Mocha and Cheryl1165, but there are many more who offer pigment samples and they should be genuine - just take a look at their feedback to confirm.

The shipping prices from the US to AU arent too bad, only slightly more than in AU._

 
I can also personally recommend Cheryl1165; I was very happy with the pigments I received. Best to act now with the aussie dollar being strong!


----------



## rockin26 (May 12, 2009)

This might be a little off topic on this thread but I came across this today and didn't think it should go in the counterfeit thread because I don't know that it's fake, but since ebay was mentioned here I thought it was somewhat relevant. 

Check out this auction on ebay     ?MAC Eyeshadow Pigment Glitter Lipglass Blush 96 Pack? - eBay, Eye Shadow, Makeup, Beauty, Health. (end time 15-May-09 12:21:54 AEST).

Now, I'm not saying the stuff isn't authentic but what intrigues me is if you work it out she's selling each item for $6.94 each! How is that even possible? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's listed LE items and has gone to great lengths to say the products are authentic and even how to spot fake MAC. She even says she has sought legal advice for about anyone that harasses her or her customers.

Real? Fake? Very confused, on the surface seems okaaaay (said warily) but also way to good to be true


----------



## Brie (May 12, 2009)

^^ fairly certain that seller has been mentioned a few times in the counterfeit threads


----------



## CatsMeow (May 12, 2009)

Yep, there's a whole heap of posts about magenta_shores on the counterfeit thread - steer clear!!!


----------



## rockin26 (May 12, 2009)

No no, had no intention of buying! Just couldn't get over the auction.


----------



## tana2210 (May 12, 2009)

hey girls how many uses do you normally get out of a sample?


----------



## MrsMay (May 12, 2009)

^^ the only sample I have ever gone through was Gold Stroke, and this was the first ever pigment sample I received (from a MA).  It took me quite a while to get through it though.

I would suggest getting a 1/2 tsp sample of a colour and that would be heaps.  A 1/2 tsp sample is also enough to press the pigment as well if this is something you want to do.


----------

